# Can You Identify This Pulsar?



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently acquired this Pulsar diver from the auction site and I am trying to find model number etc.

It has a Seiko 7S26 movement and a serial number of 5N0061 which I assume is November 2005.

A Google search reveals it to be identical to the Alba AL4003X but not what the actual Pulsar model number is.

Can anybody help?

Thanks

Des


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

I Googled your watch, and came up with this website.

http://www.findwatches.co.uk/automatic-divers-p-1017.html

It seems to be a PL4 001/SKU: 1017 (I can't make heads or tails of their classification system).

You could try emailing them for further information. Hope this helped! :thumbsup:


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

gavinjayanand said:


> I Googled your watch, and came up with this website.
> 
> http://www.findwatches.co.uk/automatic-divers-p-1017.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, at least I know a bit more now

Des


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Des said:


> I recently acquired this Pulsar diver from the auction site and I am trying to find model number etc.
> 
> It has a Seiko 7S26 movement and a serial number of 5N0061 which I assume is November 2005.
> 
> ...


Ive got exactly the same watch the model number is PL4003 in rubber .....seems it doesn't be in production anymore.


----------

